
London Police to deploy facial recognition cameras - fasicle
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-51237665
======
ty7yt
You are cattle in a free range tax farm. its like stamping you with a number
and putting it in a book for them to look at. think about that next time you
consider how free you are.

